# Covid Symptoms



## disco (May 25, 2021)




----------



## PPG1 (May 25, 2021)

Have we Met??!! LOL


----------



## disco (May 25, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Have we Met??!! LOL


Har! Most of my friends have teh same problem.


----------



## 912smoker (May 25, 2021)

HAHAHA ME TOOOOOO


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 25, 2021)

Thats a good one
especially after a big spaghetti dinner with lots off bread Mmmmmmmmm

David


----------



## disco (May 25, 2021)

912smoker said:


> HAHAHA ME TOOOOOO





DRKsmoking said:


> Thats a good one
> especially after a big spaghetti dinner with lots off bread Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> David



Thanks, guys. Glad it isn't just me!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 25, 2021)

Ouch!!! Too soon!!!


----------



## disco (May 25, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Ouch!!! Too soon!!!


Sorry about that.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 25, 2021)

I didn't have the covid that I'm aware of... I did have the pants problem though.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 25, 2021)

35 years ago Bev, girlfriend at the time, and I went to an Amish All you can eat restaurant. Came out of the place so stuffed, I  couldn't drive! Bev still reminds me of that adventure once in awhile when she thinks I  eating too much....JJ


----------



## disco (May 26, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> I didn't have the covid that I'm aware of... I did have the pants problem though.



Sadly, I've had it long before covid.



chef jimmyj said:


> 35 years ago Bev, girlfriend at the time, and I went to an Amish All you can eat restaurant. Came out of the place so stuffed, I  couldn't drive! Bev still reminds me of that adventure once in awhile when she thinks I  eating too much....JJ



Har! We've all done similar!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2021)

Good one Disco.  Unfortunately it also applies to scrawny old men like ME.
Gary


----------



## disco (May 26, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good one Disco.  Unfortunately it also applies to scrawny old men like ME.
> Gary


It is amazing how covid could cause clothes to shrink!


----------

